# New Shoes! New Sway???



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Our new to us Outback is getting ready to camp. Dad was here for the week and we recaulked all windows and checked out the roof. Yesterday, 4 Maxxis tires were installed at a local place for 440.00 including new metal valve stem covers. Pays to call around since ordering from Discount Tire and than having them mounted locally would have cost me much more. Added a toilet paper holder.

Trailer came with a Husky Round Bar WDH and a single friction sway control. Pulls fine, drove 3 hours home in rain and traffic, but would we be better served with the old reese dual cam system? Is it even compatible? I can't find any info online.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The dual cam is better, but you might have to get an all new WDH. I'd defiently recommend it if you have sway.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We had no sway. Hubby thinks it is a dream to tow compared to our old far too heavy for itself on a single, underweighted axel Niagara pop-up. We had an Equal-i-zer for the pop up, but it was the 600/6000 set up and at it's limits for the 26rs. We do have a second friction sway bar that we could install or add the old style dual cam if it fits.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 600 pound bars on your old dual cam would be too lite for your trailer but the system would be much preferable to the single friction bar. See about getting some 800 or 1000 pound bars and reinstall your dual cam.


----------

